# Loft/Aviary



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are the pictures of my reduced loft, It still not finished. It needs nest boxs, more perch's, and shingles alont with a floorind update. It needs to keep the shavings in the netting space.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Inside





































**** Rollor and my first ever racing pigeon are trap box trained!

Woot Woot So proud of my self! But of course all the credit goes to my 2 birds.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

is your net a fabric net, it sure looks like it. becareful as birds can get entagled if it does not hold firm.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

warriec said:


> is your net a fabric net, it sure looks like it. becareful as birds can get entagled if it does not hold firm.



Yes it is strechable so I streched it to its max as I know what can happen to birds in nets. 

They cannot get tangled in the wire I assure you.


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I still would not take a chance. even a pigeons toe nail an get entangled. But if you are sure is good then. Your nest boxes seem to be quite open. they should be covered on the top - pigeons like that.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

"It needs nest boxs, more perch's..."

Those are only temperary. As I had to give them something for the time being.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My concern Michael, is the lack of hardware cloth. Chicken wire will not keep most predators out . I have read too many bad stories of pigeon massacres in the loft or coop.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

The aviary is really coming together, Michael! What a lot of hard work you've put into it. Your birds must be very excited.  If possible, you do want to put in hardware cloth or even the smallest-holed chicken wire instead of the net. A hawk especially could go right through that, no problem.  Also any other wild animals. If you could get that added on, I think you're in great shape. That must have taken a lot of time and effort. Soon it will be ready for Better Aviaries and Gardens!!  And a BIG congratulations on getting them trap trained. I have heard it's not easy to do. You must be a very proud Dad.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Its looking great, I love the black and white fantail in the 3rd and 4th photos, he's gorgeous!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

Thank you all for the kind words and words of advice, I will continue to update it till it is perfect(Or to the best it can as perfect is not physically possible).

I love my fantails to. I wish the white ones were male and female, but appear to be both males.

Lets hope I find some fantail females for sale and or in need of rescueing 


And it took me 2 months to train my racer to go through the trap box. And then I let them out as a pair and the roller followed her in, Now He goes in all by him self!

There babies have been amazing too. I put them out when there young and learning to fly and instead of pushing them threw over and over agian I just keep leting the parents out until the fallow in too. But if they dont get it I put them in and start agian the next day !


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*My hats off to you*

Michael,

I must say that I Admire the dedication you show towards your birds and how you strived to get your pigeon dwelling built. I wish there were more young folks like yourself.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

You are very kind Victor. Thank you very much, I wish there were more people like you in the world and less of those who could carless about there actions even if it impacts someone else negativly . 


I guess I wish there were more people like everyone here in the world


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Blessed Pigeies!*

Ok, Michael...I found your loft pics!

I'm impressed! Not sure I could manage building something on that level!
Guess I'll just keep modifying my Gazebo....Got some good ideas from your pics. Thanks!
What beautiful & blessed pigeons you have!


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess, its not the greatest as you can tell by viewing others people lofts. Its just something that I put together, its great for here as its sunny all year long . Good luck with yours.


----------

